# help with butcher diagram



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My husband has butchered one in the past and I couldn't tell you how many venison. I'm looking for a good diagram/chart that will show how to use all the meat possible including ground- anything to use all that is possible. (It is for Boers)
thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Will this help?

http://www.4b-farms.com/goat_meat.html


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

It does help, I'm also trying to find the areas in which aren't basic cuts however, could still be used as ground meat- trying to make the most of the animal.  thanks Pam


----------

